# Shrimp soup



## S-met (Nov 27, 2019)

Was feeling under the weather yesterday as was Mrs. S-met. She threw together a quick soup to get us back on track while I was heading home from the office:






Tofu, chicken pot stickers, ginger, lemongrass and garlic in a spicy chicken stock. Top with cilantro, green onions and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2019)

This soup looks delicious!  I like it! ....but where are shrimps?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks declious!! Did you hide the shrimp?


----------



## S-met (Nov 27, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> This soup looks delicious!  I like it! ....but where are shrimps?


There are a couple hiding under the dumplings, but most were hiding in my belly. Shrimp shrink in hot broth, so I don't waste time devouring them. I hate when you drop in a colossal and end up with a tough salad skrimp!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks great! I bet that got you back on track! Also i think i found one of the shrimp hiding!  Lol


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 28, 2019)

S-met said:


> I hate when you drop in a colossal and end up with a tough salad skrimp!


Agreed!


----------

